# Cost to geld a colt?



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

How much do pay to geld a yearling or year 1/2 old colt? I'm stuck between a filly and a colt, so, Im interested in gelding costs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That is something that you need to call and ask the vets in your area as prices can vary greatly from area to area and even vet to vet.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

also depends on if he is dropped, crypt, etc. Around here $150-$200 and up, depending on complications. a friend did hers and he ended up costing $700, but routine gelding is typically fairly inexpensive.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I know prices will vary, I just like to get a general feel. And I'm plannin on callin the vet tonight to ask
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Gelding is expensive where I live.....used to be about $250.00 a couple of years ago but it now routinely runs $600.00.

Super Nova


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm in north maryland and I asked my vet about that yesterday, he said around 300.00 (with no complications or anything special, of course.)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, that is insane Super Nova, another reason not to move out west:shock:

Last year it cost me $170 for geldings, + drugs, which varied for each of them, and farm visit, so the bill for 3 of them was over $700..TG I have no colts for this year.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The gelding itself cost me about $75 for Pistol... with farm call and what not it was about $120. 


OP this is the reason it is better to call your vet and just ask. It takes like five minutes to do so. So far you have a range of $75 to $600 plus...


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree - call in and ask. It cost me around $90 to get Rascal gelded last year, but where I used to live it ran close to $300.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We paid about $200 each to have our three done. Included meds and vaccinations, too. We had to haul them in, though - vet really didn't want to geld them on site.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had 2 done in the last month. The first with farm call, anti toxin shot, gelding, and tetanus was $215 (9 y/o paint stallion). The second was at the breeders farm and for coggins, health certificate, & gelding was $100 (10 month old colt). But our other bet charges upward of $300 for gelding alone not including tetanus or office charge. So it depends on the vet and some sellers (especially reputable breeders) will add it in on the purchase or work out some kind of deal with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I will be callin in after work to ask, I was just curious about you guys. I like my vet because as long as he does one thing while he's there - shots or anything, there's no call fee to pay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i had my colt gelded last month and it was $250 + the $55 call out fee. that included the gelding, tetanus shot, antibiotics, sedation and wolf teeth being pulled.


----------

